# Islands in the Pacific & Indian Oceans



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Easter Island*


P1050256 by majelbstoat, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Easter Island*


Easter Island by AndresCuevas, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Easter Island*


Viaje aéreo 13 by Pato Soto Latrille, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderlands on earth! thx for sharing guys, and pls keep them coming!  :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Campbell Island, New Zealand*












Royal albatross gamming par Deleatidium, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Campbell Island*


Campbell Island, NZ Sub-Antarctic Islands par Austronesian Expeditions, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Campbell Island*


Campbell island par ksuyin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Campbell Island*


Campbell Island: The Far South par cjuel, sur Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mocha Island - Bio Bio Region - Chile*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:IslaMocha.svg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Isla_Mocha_1.jpg


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mocha Island - Bio Bio Region - Chile*









by washopobre


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mocha Island - Bio Bio Region - Chile*









arrayan por pato_a_secas, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Mocha Island - Bio Bio Region - Chile*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pepohaecker/9974121106/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thailand*

^^Thank you all for your contributions. 

The next set of pics show Thailand's Phi Phi islands which are in the Andaman sea which is a marginal sea of the northeastern Indian ocean as well as Thailand's islets in Phang Nga bay. The bay which is in the Strait of Malacca is a waterway which links the Indian and Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*James Bond Island, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand*

*The small island in the front became famous after it was featured in the James Bond movie "The Man with the Golden Gun."
*

James Bond Island or "Koh Tapu" by Michael Gillam, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maya beach, Ko Phi Phi, Thailand*


thailande-0042 by Kimkim 75, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thailand...*


IMGP3946 by rasitemul, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Islands in Phang Nga Bay, Thailand*


Islands In The Sun / Phang Nga Bay, Thailand (2012) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thailand....*


Phuket by Tristan Na, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Within Phang Nga Bay, Thailand*


The Perfect Getaway by aqiltahir, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ko Pa Ngan, Thailand (This is in the Gulf of Thailand which is inlet of the South China Sea in the Pacific)*


Koh Pa Ngan by Olivier Guilmin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kingdom of Tonga*










http://traveladventureeverywhere.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-voyage-to-kingdom-of-tonga-pacific.html


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fafa island, Tonga*


Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tonga*


The Liku Side 'Eua by markanoyes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*One of the Tonga islands....*


Island, Kingdom of Tonga by deErisch, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mounu Island, Vava'u, Kingdom of Tonga*


Mounu Island, Vava'u, Kingdom of Tonga by Vania Kam, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunrise at Vava'u, Tonga*


Sunrise on Port of Refuge by J Mossholder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tonga*


IMGP4194 by deErisch, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vava'u Island, north coast, Tonga*


Vava'u's north coast by msdstefan, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*










Mauritius, officially the Republic of Mauritius, is an island nation in the Indian Ocean about 2,000 kilometres (1,200 mi) off the southeast coast of the African continent. The country includes the islands of Mauritius, Rodrigues (560 kilometres (350 mi) east of the principal island), the islands of Agalega and the archipelago Saint Brandon. Mauritius claims sovereignty over the Chagos Archipelago situated 1,287 kilometres (800 mi) to the north east; the United Kingdom excised the archipelago from Mauritian territory prior to Mauritius' independence and gradually depopulated it. The islands of Mauritius, Rodrigues and Réunion, 170 km (110 mi) south west, form part of the Mascarene Islands. The area of the country is 2040 km². Its capital is Port Louis.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


Maconde view point by olivier [ojod] jodun, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


beach by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


Mauritius at Easter by ShawWellPete, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rivière des Galets, Republic of Mauritius*


Rivière des Galets by olivier [ojod] jodun, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


Post Harvest Sunset by stuckinparadise, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


Mauritius Coast by Jochem van de Weg, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Republic of Mauritius*


Le Morne from Helicopter by ARid onYx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rochester Falls, Republic of Mauritius*


Rochester Falls Mauritius by ARid onYx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sugar Beach, Republic of Mauritius*


Mauritius - Sugar Beach by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Iturup island of the South Kuril Islands. Russia.*










http://www.znanijamira.ru/img/71/28.jpg


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tyatya volcano @Kunashir Island, Kuril islands*

^^Great posts everyone. :cheers: More pics of Russia's Kuril islands. 


Tyatya double volcano - Kunashir Island - Kuril Islands - Far East Russia by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brat Chirpoy, Kuril islands*


Cruising around Chirpoy in the Kurils, Russian Far East by Austronesian Expeditions, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Urup, Kuril islands*


Urup, Kuril Islands, Russian Far East by Austronesian Expeditions, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Atlasova island, Kuril islands*


Atlasova by romanze_310, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Onetokan Island, Kuril Islands, Russia*


Russian Far East Sep 2010 (41) by Caroline351, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Urup, Kuril islands*


Urup Island, Russia by oceanbaby, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maurice Island*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/252731?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/494365


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6061509?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4680147?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ILE MAURICE*










http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/fomo6vl9.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/ctkyfi7v.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/ief502v8.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/fmv0881j.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/6d86u39n.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/mv2qo2gv.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/5qrpmw0w.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/vn179d1z.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/004cp69d.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/zk3vx5a7.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/rl5yyzf7.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/voir-photo?u=http://sandy07.s.a.pic.centerblog.net/3gn2dy9k.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-6.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-6.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-6.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-6.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-7.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-7.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-7.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-7.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-7.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-8.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-8.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://sandy07.centerblog.net/rub-region-outre-mer-8.html


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Republic of the Maldives*

Maldives, officially the Republic of the Maldives and also referred to as the Maldive Islands, is an island nation in the Indian Ocean with a population of approximately 350 000 people. The Maldives consists of a group of 1,190 coral islands. Only 200 are inhabited.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Malé, the capital city of the Maldives*


Malé by Haanee Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Maldives...*


amazing-maldives-island-view-2560x1440-wallpaper-8499 by DjBenny, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Main jetty to one of the islands*


Main Jetty to the island by Pete D60, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maldives*


Untitled by klalex, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The islands are generally flat with unique shapes....Kaafu Kaashidhoo, Maldives*


Kaafu Kaashidhoo by Hasibe Ebraheem, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Atoll Kandolhu, Maldives*


Atoll Kandolhu 13 - MALDIVES by libelluleco (Not much available), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leleiwi Park,Big Island, Hawaii*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62864594


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62864634


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MacKenzie State Park,Big Island, Hawaii*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62864646


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leleiwi Park, Hilo Hawaii*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47105645


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

.....................


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isaac Hale Beach Park, Pahoa Hawaii*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47105584


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hilo, Hawaï, USA*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11735667?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Star of the Sea Painted Church*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78457451?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Boyshow for your posts.  However the Hawaii thread is an open and active thread..... I did mention in the first post that this thread would not include islands that are under the title of a thread such as Tahiti, Hawaii etc. I did not say anything when Mauritius and Seychelles were included here because the Seychelles and Mauritius thread had become inactive for a few weeks making it an exception to the rule for that time.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78457391


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Vakai said:


> Thanks Boyshow for your posts.  However the Hawaii thread is an open and active thread. I did mention in the first post that this thread would not include islands that are under the title of a thread such as Tahiti, Hawaii etc. I did not say anything when Mauritius and Seychelles were included here because their thread had become inactive for a few weeks.


ok, sorry, now I get it


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gota island, Caramoan, Philippines*

*Yesterday i posted pics of the Philippines on the previous page. This is the continuation. *











resized from source.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taal volcano, Philippines*


Taal Volcano by Keith Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taal volcanic crater, Philippines*


Taal Volcanic Crater - Philippines by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Philippines*


tinuy-an falls by markH-, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Philippines*


New Arrivals by D Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Twin lagoon, coron, Palawan*


Twin lagoon coron, Palawan, Philippines by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*On the second level of Tinuy-an Falls, Philippines*


Tinuy-an Falls by montzter, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan, Philippines*


El Nido, Palawan by julesnene, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Virgin river forest- Baclayon, Bohol, Philippines*


virgin river forest- Baclayon,Bohol by hermz2008, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Bai er a Ngesechel a Cherechar, Koror Palau par sandwichgirl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Ngardmau Fall par Anthony Tanudjaja, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Palau 2007 - 0387 par markren, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Saies anthias par wendymd, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


ripples par uninvolved observer, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


PENT7993 par aussieSkiBum, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Limestone arch, Palau par wendymd, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Palau 2007 - 0117 par markren, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Blue hole surrounded by lush tropical rock islands, Palau par Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palau*


Tropical paradise islands from above, Palau, Micronesia par Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taiwan*



little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Taiwan is so close to yet is so different from us Mainland China.
> Very nice photos from the Island of Taiwan, thanks for posting, Vakai!  :cheers:


Cheers. Taiwan has a large selection of photos on flickr. So i'll add more pics of it and some of the other islands that i have posted at a later stage in the thread. For now here are a few more.... 


Clouds dancing at Mt. Hehuan 合歡雲舞 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taiwan*


爬山雲 climbing clouds by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Hehuanshan, Central Taiwan*


合歡主峰 Hehuanshan by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yushan/Jade Mountain*


the world of Yushan Cane 玉山箭竹 by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taiwan*


瞬息萬變 The Ever Changing by Ray - Doom35, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tasmania*

Tasmania (abbreviated as Tas and known colloquially as "Tassie") is an island state of the Commonwealth of Australia, located 240 kilometers (150 mi) to the south of the Australian continent. Almost 45% of Tasmania lies in reserves, national parks and World Heritage Sites.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Roland*


Mount Roland Sunset by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Islets known as the doughboys in Cape Grim district, Tasmania*


The Doughboys from Cape Grim by shinbonerbaz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Seal, Tasmania*


20120813-10-Lake Seal and Rodway Range by Roger T Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bruny island, Tasmania*


The Neck Lookout by Fear_Through_The_Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*











Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Rano Kau, Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Galápagos Islands, Ecuador*










The Galápagos Islands are an archipelago of volcanic islands distributed on either side of the Equator in the Pacific Ocean, 926 km (575 mi) west of continental Ecuador, of which they are a part.

The Galápagos Islands and their surrounding waters form an Ecuadorian province, a national park, and a biological marine reserve. The principal language on the islands is Spanish. The islands have a population of slightly over 25,000.

The islands are famed for their vast number of endemic species and were studied by Charles Darwin during the voyage of the Beagle. His observations and collections contributed to the inception of Darwin's theory of evolution by natural selection.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from the top of the volcano on Isla Bartolome, Galapagos Islands*


2316a by preacher43, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*South Plaza Island, Galápagos Islands*


Frigatebird on the prowl by C.Fredrickson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Galápagos Islands*

*Santa Cruz Island*


Galápagos - Santa Cruz Island, Harbour Panorama by Kristoff Styrbaek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Isabela Island, Galápagos Islands*


Galápagos - Isla Isabela, Beach by Kristoff Styrbaek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Galápagos Islands*


IMG_8335-Edit by Kristoff Styrbaek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Isabela Island, Galápagos Islands*


Galápagos - Isla Isabela, Landscape by Kristoff Styrbaek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Galápagos Islands*


IMG_7388-Edit by Kristoff Styrbaek, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Galápagos Islands*


Galapgos Islands - Ecuador by noam_fein, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*San Cristóbal Island, Galápagos Islands*


GalpIslnds_0306-20_pano.jpg by C.Fredrickson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Northern Mariana Islands*

*Saipan island*

Saipan 2002 by christy247, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Northern Mariana Islands*

*Saipan island*

Saipan 2002 by christy247, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

NP.......


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Papua New Guinea*

Papua New Guinea officially named the Independent State of Papua New Guinea, is a country which occupies the eastern half of the island of New Guinea (the western portion of the island is a part of the Indonesian provinces of Papua and West Papua) and numerous offshore islands. It is located in the southwestern Pacific Ocean, in a region described since the early 19th century as Melanesia. The capital is Port Moresby.











Pari village by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*An estuary by **** Aukland bay, PNG*


Estuary by **** Aukland Bay by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Milne bay, PNG*


Lush hills over Waraka Bay by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rabaul, a township in East New Britain province, PNG*


Rabaul, New Britain Island, New Guinea by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Papua New Guinea*


Mountain Rain Forest by kahunapulej, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*PNG*


Imagination River by kahunapulej, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rabaul, Papua New Guinea*


Rabaul, New Britain Island, New Guinea by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kaibola beach, Trobriand island, PNG*


Kaibola beach, Trobriand island - Papua New Guinea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ora cave, Papua New Guinea*


20120511 Ora Cave, Papua New Guinea by Mario Novaes Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tavurvur Volcano, PNG*


Rabaul, New Britain Island, New Guinea by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*

*Nuku Hiva* is the largest of the Marquesas Islands in French Polynesia













Daniel's Bay, Nuku Hiva par markmpitt, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*

Wild horses


024-Chevaux sauvages en forêt par Sur la route, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*


Nuku Hiva, Hatiheu Bay par J-P.M, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*


Nuku Hiva, French Polynesia par Mukhina Ekaterina, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*

Taiohae Bay


2013-09-24 08-29-31-IMG_8059 par Bibi The Best 98800, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*


NUKU HIVA - archeological site of KAMUIHEI par Rita Willaert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*


Canyon II par MrBlackSun, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*

Hakaui Valley


Hakaui Palm gardens par MrBlackSun, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nuku Hiva*

Anaho Bay


Nuku Hiva, baie d'Anaho par fabvirge, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page....


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Papua, Indonesia*

Papua (Indonesian: Provinsi Papua) is a province of Indonesia. It comprises most of the western half of the island of New Guinea and nearby islands. Its capital is Jayapura. 

Indonesia is an archipelago comprising approx 17 508 islands. 

Since there is a lot to show i will be updating the posts over the next two days. Anyone who wants to post in this thread is welcome to do so after the entire set on Indonesia's islands is completed. 










*Lake Sentani - Papua province
*

Lake Sentani by Mangiwau, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Papua province...*


Lake Sentani by Mangiwau, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Raja Ampat, West Papua*


Raja Ampat, West Papua by nancian, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Island villages in lake Sentani, Papua province*


Lake Sentani by Mangiwau, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A village in Kabui Bay, Raja Ampat, West Papua*


Wauiai Village in the Kabui-Bay, Raja Ampat - West Papua, Indonesia by ralf.darius, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Bromo volcano, Semeru National Park, Java*


Gunung Bromo by flyingdodo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nungnung waterfall, Bali*


Nung Nung Waterfall, Bali, Indonesia by Bryan Doty, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Last one for now.... Wayag island, Raja Ampat, West Papua*


Wayag another beauty by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love this thread, dude. :cheers:

Alejandro Selkirk Island, Juan Fernández Archipielago
Valparaíso Region, Chile









Sergio Recabarren​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Santa Clara Island, Juan Fernández Archipielago
Valparaíso Region, Chile









Isla Santa Clara as seen from Punta de Isla por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Robinson Crusoe Island, Juan Fernández Archipielago
Valparaíso Region, Chile









Patagonia Tours & Travel​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pink Beach, Lombok Island, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimsworks/12380041574/in/photostream/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Lake Idenberg and Puncak Jaya Mountain, West Papua*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73457548


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Krakatoa's child Mountain, West Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrisigners/9064067833/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jatiluwih Rice Terrace, Bali*









http://meutia-parahita.deviantart.com/art/Jatiluwih-267904568


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bunaken Beach, Manado, Celebes (Sulawesi)*









http://ainzacha.blogdetik.com/taman-laut-bunaken/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Rinjani, Lombok*









http://itsucok.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/mendaki-rinjani/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Lake Telaga Warna, Dieng Plateau, Central Java*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3814853


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Uluwatu Beach, Bali*









http://bang-ganteng.tumblr.com/page/9


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Weh Island, North tip of Sumatra*









http://www.conceptualtraders.com/2010/10/sumatra-indonesia/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from a mountain on the island of Langkawi*

*Continuing from the previous page with islands of Malaysia...
*

Islands of Malaysia by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Pulau Dayang by Guo Qi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tioman island, Malaysia*










http://srisentosatioman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tioman island*


Tioman Island - Smooky island by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bohey Dulang Island, Malaysia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81435747


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Kinabalu in Malaysian Borneo (Brunei and Indonesia also control portions of Borneo island)*


Sunrise Descent by Chris Wary, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia*


The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Langkawi...*


Langkawi, Malaysia by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gaya island in Tunku Abdul Rahman Park, Malaysia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4454526


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from where the cruise ships dock - Langkawi, Malaysia*


Malaysia - Langkawi Island by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from 4095.2m, Borneo island, Malaysia*


On Top Of The World for us by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabah, Borneo island*


Sunset Worshiper by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabah, Borneo island*


hills, crop fields, forest - Kundasang village & Mount Kinabalu - Sabah, Malaysia by Christian Loader, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Langkawi*


Malaysia - Langkawi Island by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Langkawi...*


Tanjung River landscape by Steven Olmstead, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bohey Dulang Island, Sabah, Malaysia*


BOHEY DULANG by rizalis (malaysian macro team), on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Limestone and Marble hills and caves in Madre de Dios Island - Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena

_The high rainfall, with more than 8000mm (314.96 inches) and winds of 200 km/hr (124.27 mph), have eroded the island, leaving the rocks exposed. Only in places protected from the weather, there are evergreen forests. 

In addition in the large systems of caves of this island were found archaeological remains of Kawésqar people date back to 4500 BP.
The Kawésqar are an indigenous people who sailed Patagonian channels until the Western sickness and colonization have made them almost disappear in the twentieth century.
_









http://www.expenews.com/es/expeditions/209/dispatches/3094


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Limestone and Marble hills and caves in Madre de Dios Island - Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena










http://www.centre-terre.fr/ultima2008/actualite/MAJ_1_fev/11actualite_ES.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Limestone and Marble hills and caves in Madre de Dios Island - Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena

One of the last kaweskar watching the cave paintings of their ancestors.









http://www.centre-terre.fr/ultima2008/actualite/MAJ_14_fev/MAJ_14_fev_ES.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Limestone and Marble hills and caves in Madre de Dios Island - Chile*
Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena










http://diario.latercera.com/2012/12...igaran-isla-inexplorada-de-la-patagonia.shtml


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*









Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island, Pacific Ocean*









Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*









Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island*










Source​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

*Easter Island, Pacific Ocean*










Source​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Island, French Southern and Antarctic Lands*


















by Luapele (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Island*


Fuligineux par Manu Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Island*


Site d'Entrecasteaux par stef974run, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Island*


Entrecasteaux par Manu Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Amsterdam Island*


Site d'Entrecasteaux par stef974run, sur Flickr


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vakai said:


> The Pinnacles, Mulu National Park, Borneo, Malaysia by Manuel Beers, on Flickr


Is that real??? it seems to be taken of avatar's film!!!!!!:cheers::nuts:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

chambre12 said:


> Is that real??? it seems to be taken of avatar's film!!!!!!:cheers::nuts:


Yes it's real!  The limestone pinnacles are in the Gunung Mulu National Park on Borneo island. 

If you'd like to see more you can watch a short video about the pinnacles here. :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Whitsunday Islands, Australia*










*Hamilton Island Marina*


Hamilton Island Marina Whitsundays par 2minutes, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Whitsunday Islands*

*Daydream Island*


Aerial of Daydream Island, Whitsundays par Tanya Puntti (SLR Photography Guide), sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Whitsunday Islands*


Airlie Walk Stream par 2minutes, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Whitsunday Islands*

*Cedar Creek Falls*


Cedar Creek Falls ; © Ingrid Hendriksen photography par Ingrid Hendriksen Photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Rashiri. Rishiri island is home to 5102 people*

*Continuing with Yaeyama islands and other remote islands of Japan as shown on the previous page. 
*

Mount Rishiri by rangaku1976, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aogashima volcanic island.*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46372810


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iriomote*


Iriomote Waterfalls by Shenanigans in Japan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rashiri-cho*


IMGP9127 by Blatt Mond, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Final one for today.... Ishigaki island*


One of Japan's 100 famous sceneries, Kabira Bay, Ishigaki Island by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Puerto Gala (Gala port) - Toto Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.islas.cl/wordpress/2006/...dades-bibliografia-investigaciones/toto-3-18/​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Playa Bonita (Nice Beach) in Toto Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2528610​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Playa Bonita (Nice Beach) in Toto Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5260664​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Some information about the area*

First some maps.










The entire coast of Aysen , was covered by glaciers in the last ice age , so today it is made up of hundreds of channels , fjords and islands. There are still (though on the mainland) major glaciers in the area, most notably the San Rafael , being the nearest tidewater glacier to the Ecuador. The weather is rainy throughout the area , with more than 4000mm on exposed coasts , which results in evergreen forests

The native population of these seas were gunboats peoples. In the north were the Chonos , and south were Kawesqars . Before the annexation of the area to Chile, the Chonos began to mix with the inhabitants of Chiloé (most of them descendants of huilliches , the southernmost branch of the Mapuche people ) and to the mid-nineteenth century , they had been completely assimilated by population of Chiloé. Kawesqars not had much contact with people from further north or to Western peoples , until the late nineteenth century. After contact , unknown flaws before ( like alcohol) and Western diseases ( of European origin ), along with attempts to civilize them forcibly , caused in the twentieth century were almost extinct . Today there are no more than a fortnight, and even fewer are those who still speak their ancestral language.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Caleta Andrade - Las Huichas Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Caleta_Andrade.jpg​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Caleta Andrade - Las Huichas Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


Caleta Andrade por xvladyx, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

- edit: DMCA


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Puerto Aguirre - Las Huichas Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


Puerto Aguirre por Lorifer, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Puerto Aguirre cemetery- Las Huichas Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


Cementerio de Puerto Aguirre por Claudia!!, en Flickr​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Puerto Aguirre - Las Huichas Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile


puerto aguirre por samoli100, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Île Maurice *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18032851


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34993234


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34714373


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34714336


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34993292


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Puerto Gaviota (Seagull port) - Magdalena Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7817914/​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Wooden Walkways in Puerto Gaviota (Seagull port) - Magdalena Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile

Due to high rainfall and low evaporation, in the westernmost coast of Aysen (and Magellan), is very difficult to build conventional streets. In smaller towns there are wooden walkways instead of streets, that were made of Guaitecas cypress (Pilgerodendron uviferum), a typical tree in the area, which has a wood that does not rot practically.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7817877​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Wooden Walkways in Puerto Gaviota (Seagull port) - Magdalena Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









http://puertogaviota.wordpress.com/​


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Small Islands and Villages in the Aysen region - Chile*

*Mentolat volcano seen from Magdalena sound (fjord) - Magdalena Island*
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile

The Mentolat Volcano is the highest point on the island. Its summit is 1700 meters above sea level and is covered with glaciers









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99595558​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

^^Ehh... thanks for contributing! I know that Chile like many places has a very diverse landscape and there is much to show. I posted a set of pics on an island of Chile on pages 2 and 3 of this thread. However if you look at the format of this thread you will see that i don't post repeatedly on any particular place. 

I opened the thread with Reunion island months ago but i still haven't posted part II on the same island although i will do so over the next few weeks. I have chosen this format to ensure that the thread remains diverse and interesting while functioning as an open thread. 

When i do follow up on an island/set of islands from one particular country on a different day after initially posting i do so *once *as is apparent with the Yaeyama islands on the previous page. I will only post more pics of them much later on in the thread. If you feel like you don't want to wait another ten to twenty pages before posting more on the islands of Chile please post in the Chile country thread which is in this section. However this thread must not operate as a subset of a particular country thread. The people that are interested in this thread should continue to see different places/regions represented every time a new set of pics is posted.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ OK


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexcaltitán,México


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Russia's Commander islands*

The Commander islands (Russian - Komandorskiye Ostrova) are situated in the Bering sea, which is a marginal sea of the Pacific ocean. The group consists of four islands which are sparsely populated. There are about about 600 people on 1,850 km2. Both the group of islands and its largest island are named for Commander Vitus Bering, the Russian navigator, who died there in 1741, and for whom the Bering Sea and Strait are also named. The islands are about 110 miles (180 km) east of Kamchatka Peninsula and are part of the Kamchatsky Kray region. 

The following posts cover the two biggest islands - Medny island and Bering island.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medny island, Russia*


sunlight in valley - preobrazhenskay cove/bay - medny island by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bering island, Russia*


buildings - gladkovskay bay by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Steller's Arc, Bering island*


IMG_7808 by Андрей С, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Medny island*


preobrazhenskay cove/bay - medny island 2 by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Commander islands...*










http://www.56thparallel.com/commander-islands-siberia/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Abandoned buildings on Medny island*


abandoned buildings - preobrazhenskay cove/bay - medny island by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Small freshwater lake on the south west side of Bering Island*


lake at gladkovskay bay by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Commander islands...*










http://www.56thparallel.com/commander-islands-siberia/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spectacled cormorant - The Commander Islands are known for their remarkable biodiversity of marine mammals and sea birds.*


spectacled cormorant - Medny Island by Russell Scott Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*One more... Peschanaya Bay, Medny Island, Commander Islands, Russia*










https://www.facebook.com/DreamsOfKamchatka/posts/127392404070321


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Northern Wilderness though seems hostile and not adapted to life but its charm s an. Thanks Vakai
*
Iturup island, Russia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3983681/


----------



## Breno Medeiros (Jul 3, 2010)

These cold and green landscapes are so peaceful, brings me a good feeling.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Islands of Vietnam*

Today's set of pics are mostly of Ha Long Bay, Vietnamese Vinh Ha Long (“Where the Dragon Descends to the Sea”), bay on the northwest coast of the Gulf of Tonkin. The Gulf of Tonkin is the northwest arm of the South China Sea which is part of the Pacific Ocean. 












https://www.flickr.com/photos/majakovskijphotographer/9780663131/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cat ba island*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/free3yourmind/9324536564/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ha Long bay, Vietnam*



Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ha Long bay*



Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ha Long bay*



Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Suoi Tran Falls, Phu Quoc island, Vietnam*



Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vietnam....*



Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Last one for now...This is one of the Con Dao islands, Vietnam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/haipiano/4671110194/in/[email protected]/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Territory of Norfolk Island, Australia*



















Beautiful Norfolk Island coastline par Aussie~mobs, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Norfolk Island*


Norfolk Island Pine forest par LSydney, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Norfolk Island*


P3164557 par Steve Daggar, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Norfolk Island*


View Across Quality Row to New Gaol and Kingston Pier Precinct, From Queen Elizabeth Lookout, Norfolk Island par Black Diamond Images, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Norfolk Island*


View to Kingston Over Slaughter Bay From Shearwater Scenic Villas, Point Ross, Norfolk Island par Black Diamond Images, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Norfolk Island*


Norfolk Island cemetery 3 par Steve Daggar, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

......


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

.......


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*South island and other islands of New Zealand*

My posts this week will show pics of islands which haven't yet been posted in this thread. The posts will commence with the second most populous island of New Zealand (South island). 











On Milford Sound NZ by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Milford Sound, South island*


Milford Sound by NathanaelB, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

5D2-5528.jpg by highluxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Milford Sound, South island*


Milford Sound by BigFrank, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from Roys peak*


Looking North from Roys Peak by blue polaris, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

New Zealand Splendour by Colin Pilliner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Remote and uninhabited, this is Campbell island*

Campbell Island: The Far South by cjuel, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More of South island...*

Lake Tekapo Fall Color Reflection by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazing landscape and very beautiful Pictures, Vakai 
The last one WOW!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*South island...*


Kayaking at Dawn - Doubtful Sound, New Zealand by uncorneredmarket, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Northon said:


> Amazing landscape and very beautiful Pictures, Vakai
> The last one WOW!


Thanks Northon.  



milford sound by paul bica, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Vakai said:


> Lake Tekapo Fall Color Reflection by Robin Black Photography, on Flickr



^^ A beautiful series of images of the island of New Zealand :cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Final one for now....*

Thanks Djole. 


IMG_6994 jpg copy by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Samuelbuild974 (Apr 22, 2014)

Reunion island :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hibou...uoJ-fmqShe-54K4NB-ef2dMc-8bRVD7-8EPaPn-9ect3K

je ne sais pas comment mettre une photo directement , expliquez moi comment svp


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks to all for supporting this thread!  I intend to post here more frequently than what i had been doing in this past. For the next couple of days i'll add more pics of South island and other islands of New Zealand and then i'll move onto an island of a different region on the next page.

@Samuel, i've sent you a message with info on posting flickr pics. 

*Arrowtown, South island
*

The Glory of Arrowtown ~Explored~ by robjdickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Samuelbuild974 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks @Vakai 
I post a new photo :


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt Ngaruhoe and Mt Tongariro, on North island, New Zealand. This is a UNESCO World Heritage site*


Mt Ngaruhoe and Mt Tongariro UNESCO Dual World Heritage Site Tongariro National Park New Zealand by eriagn, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Routeburn Flats, South island. This place is renowned for its hiking track.*


Routeburn Flats by rengber, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos Vakai :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks RD.  

Next page.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Santa Ines island - Tierra del Fuego archipelago - Magallanes Region - Chile*

*Santa Ines Glacier
*


Glaciar Santa Inés por lapfeiffer, en Flickr


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Santa Ines island - Tierra del Fuego archipelago - Magallanes Region - Chile*

*Leopard seal (Hydrurga leptonyx) in Ballena Sound*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72315390


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Santa Inés island - Tierra del Fuego archipelago - Magallanes Region - Chile*

*Santa Inés glacier and some trees*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69039822


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tasmania, Australia









Wine Glass Bay Panorama, Freycinet National Park, Tasmania, Australia by Ben Ashmole via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Glenorchy, Otago, New Zealand









The Soft Hills on the way to Paradise, New Zealand by Trey Ratcliff via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anchorage Bay, Marahau, Tasman, New Zealand









Anchorage Bay by Harald Selke via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Prince of Wales Feathers, Rotorua District, New Zealand









Prince of Wales Feathers by matthew.morgan95 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Chatham Island, New Zealand









View from our cottage by Ville Miettinen via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mount Cook and Lake Pukaki, New Zealand









The Road to Mount Cook along Lake Pukaki by Trey Ratcliff via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Glenorchy, Otago, New Zealand









On The Road to Glenorchy by Stewart Baird via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Driving to Akaroa, South Island, New Zealand









Driving to Akaroa by Trey Ratcliff via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bungee Jump, Taupo, New Zealand










Bungee Jump, Taupo, New Zealand by Mark Houchin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Wanaka, New Zealand










Lake Wanaka by CameliaTWU via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Let's go to French Polynesia :runaway:


*French Polynesia *













> French Polynesia is an overseas collectivity of the French Republic; collectivité d'outre-mer de la République française (COM), sometimes unofficially referred to as an overseas country; pays d'outre-mer (POM). It is composed of 118 geographically dispersed islands and atolls stretching over an expanse of more than 2000 kilometres (1245 miles) in the South Pacific Ocean. Yet, its total land mass only accounts for 3521 square kilometres (1360 square miles).
> 
> French Polynesia is divided into 5 groups of islands: The Society Islands archipelago composed of the Windward Islands and the Leeward Islands, the Tuamotu Archipelago, the Gambier Islands, the Marquesas Islands and the Austral Islands. Among its 118 islands and atolls, 67 are inhabited. The most famous island, Tahiti, is located within the Society Islands archipelago. Tahiti is the most populous island and the seat of the capital of the collectivity; Pape'ete. Although not an integral part of its territory, Clipperton Island was administered from French Polynesia until 2007.


from: wikipedia










Raimiti, Fakarava, seen from a kite by Pierre Lesage via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*French Polynesia*










Raimiti, Fakarava, seen from a kite by Pierre Lesage via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hirifara Beach, Fakarava, seen from a Kite by Pierre Lesage via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Seychelles*





























Seychelles Dreams 4 by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles Dreams 2 by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine are Islands of the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*




The Philippines by fredcan, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diego Garcia*


Twisty by elrina753, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diego Garcia*


Harbor by elrina753, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diego Garcia*


cj beach by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diego Garcia*


B1 North runway landing cropped by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_9736 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_9776 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_8830 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_9259 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_9767 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_7830 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_7799 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_7798 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_7795 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


RainbowOvrGuamLanding by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Guam*_


IMG_9226 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_9328 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guam*


IMG_0461 by Shawn Honomichl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu :: Santo *
Elephant Island









Vanuatu :: Santo by Helena Jinx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu*









Vanuatu :: Santo by Helena Jinx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu*









Vanuatu :: Santo by Helena Jinx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu *









Vanuatu :: Santo by Helena Jinx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu*









Vanuatu :: Tanna by Helena Jinx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mana Island*









Mana Island by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach on the South Coast of Upolu, Samoa*









Beach on the South Coast of Upolu by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wainibau Falls, Fiji*









Wainibau Falls by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The East Coast of Taveuni, Fiji*









The East Coast of Taveuni by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wairiki Catholic Church, Taveuni, Fiji*









Wairiki Catholic Church, Taveuni by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The West Coast of Taveuni, Fiji*









The West Coast of Taveuni by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church on Taveuni, Fiji*









Church on Taveuni by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Thatched Fale, Tuamasaga, Samoa*









Old Thatched Fale by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoan Church*









Samoan Church by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nu'utele Island from Lalomanu Beach, Samoah*









Nu'utele Island from Lalomanu Beach by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church at Lalomanu, Samoah*









Church at Lalomanu by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fagaloa Bay on the North Coast of Upolu, Samoah*









Fagaloa Bay on the North Coast of Upolu by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoan Church*









Samoan Church by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crimson-crowned Fruit-dove, Samoah*









Crimson-crowned Fruit-dove by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoan Church*









Samoan Church by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Vailima, tuamasaga, Samoah*









Villa Vailima by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuamasaga, Samoah*









Bahá'í House of Worship by jdf_92, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Caledonia*









Blue hole by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emerging from the water, Matamanoa island, Fiji *









Emerging from the water, Matamanoa island, Fiji [Explored #2] by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snorkeling around Matamanoa, Fiji*









Snorkeling around Matamanoa, Fiji by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catamaran en Nouvelle Calédonie*









Catamaran en Nouvelle Calédonie by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ile des Pins, Nouvelle Calédonie*









Ile des Pins, Nouvelle Calédonie by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taversée de la Chaîne par la Koné-Tiwaka, Nouvelle Calédonie *
Koné-Tiwaka









Taversée de la Chaîne par la Koné-Tiwaka, Nouvelle Calédonie by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Compétition de Va'a en Nouvelle Calédonie*









Compétition de Va'a en Nouvelle Calédonie by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nouméa, New Caledonia*









Nouméa by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Caledonia*









Brousse by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nouméa, côté Magenta, Nouvelle Calédonie*









Nouméa, côté Magenta, Nouvelle Calédonie by hacenem, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cliffs of Jokin - Lifou, New Caledonia.*









Cliffs of Jokin - Lifou, New Caledonia. by Paul Thirkill, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tjibaou Cultural Centre, Nouméa, New Caledonia*









Tjibaou Cultural Centre, Nouméa, New Caledonia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musket Cove Island Resort, Malolo LaiLai Island, Fiji, Melanesia*









Musket Cove Island Resort, Malolo LaiLai Island, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nananu-i-Ra island, Fiji, Melanesia*









Nananu-i-Ra island, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nananu-i-Ra island, Fiji*









Nananu-i-Ra island, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Lunch in Paradise", near Malolo Lailai, Fiji, Melanesia*









"Lunch in Paradise", near Malolo Lailai, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilot Maitre (Master Island), New Caledonia*









Ilot Maitre (Master Island), New Caledonia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuendu Beach Resort, Nouméa, New Caledonia*









Kuendu Beach Resort, Nouméa, New Caledonia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Vata, Nouméa, New Caledonia*









Anse Vata, Nouméa, New Caledonia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunshine Coast, Viti Levu, Fiji, Melanesia*









Sunshine Coast, Viti Levu, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solomon Islands*


Tinakula, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haeundae Beach, Busan, South Korea*









Haeundae Beach, Busan, South Korea by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A mobile pig-sty  near Talofofo Falls, Guam, Micronesia*









A mobile pig-sty  near Talofofo Falls, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird Island, Saipan, Micronesia*









Bird Island, Saipan, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Micro Beach, Saipan, Micronesia*









Micro Beach, Saipan, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cetti Bay Overlook, Guam, Micronesia*









Cetti Bay Overlook, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Margaret Knoll Lookout, Christmas Island, Australia*









Margaret Knoll Lookout, Christmas Island, Australia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Blowholes, Christmas Island, Australia*









The Blowholes, Christmas Island, Australia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island-Life-Kosrae-Micronesia-basketball*









Island-Life-Kosrae-Micronesia-basketball by The Skeeto Lounge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pohnpei, Micronesia*









Pohnpei, Micronesia by CJ Hudlow, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yap, Micronesia*









Yap, Micronesia by Paul Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yap Micronesia*









Yap Micronesia Dec 2011 - 128 by Barry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yap Micronesia*









Yap Micronesia Dec 2011 - 176 by Barry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yap Micronesia*









Yap Micronesia Dec 2011 - 127 by Barry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yap Micronesia*









Yap Micronesia Dec 2011 - 014 by Barry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palau Pacific Resort, Republic of Palau, Micronesia*









Palau Pacific Resort, Republic of Palau, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Money Bank, Yap, Federated States of Micronesia*









Stone Money Bank, Yap, Federated States of Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Micronesia*









35448-013: Omnibus Infrastructure Development- Federated States of Micronesia by Asian Development Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird Island , Saipan Micronesia*









Bird Island , Saipan Micronesia by j.h. puyat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banzai Cliff 
Banzai Cliff in Saipan, CNMI.*









Banzai Cliff by j.h. puyat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Banzai Cliff"*

]








"Banzai Cliff" by j.h. puyat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Family Fun in the Fiji Sun*









Family Fun in the Fiji Sun by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Water Fun in Fiji*









Water Fun in Fiji by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Fijian Helping Hand*









A Fijian Helping Hand by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Tourism Fiji, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cascade falls, vanuatu*









cascade falls, vanuatu by Shane Tuffery, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Vila Vanuatu*









Port Vila Vanuatu by Geof Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uepi Dining - Solomon Islands*









Uepi Dining - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pool Views in Honiara - Solomon Islands*









Pool Views in Honiara - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sea Side Vents - Solomon Islands*









Sea Side Vents - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neitasi Lodge - Solomon Islands*









Neitasi Lodge - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saeraghi Village - Solomon Islands*









Saeraghi Village - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serah’s Hideaway - Solomon Islands*









Serah’s Hideaway - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruise Ship Mecca - Solomon Islands*









Cruise Ship Mecca - Solomon Islands by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garove Island, PNG*









Garove Island, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The landing at Garove Island, in the Witu Archipelago, Papua New Guinea. *









Garove Island, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garove Island, PNG*









Garove Island, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, PNG*









Rabaul, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, PNG*









Rabaul, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, PNG*









Rabaul, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, PNG 
Volcanoes at dawn at Rabaul, Papua New Guinea.*









Rabaul, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, PNG*









Rabaul, PNG by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands*









Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands*









Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands*









Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Praia de Anakena. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Puna Pau. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Vulcão Pua Katiki, península Poike. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Vulcão Pua Katiki, península Poike. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Vulcão Pua Katiki, península Poike. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Ahu Ra´ai, baía Pérouse. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Ahu Tongariki. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Easter Island, Chile*_


Rano Raraku. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Rano Raraku. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Trilha Costa Norte. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Hare Noi. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Ahu Te Peu. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Bandeira Rapa Nui, Tahai. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Islands, Solomon Islands*









Santa Cruz Islands, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Efate, Vanuatu*









Efate, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Efate, Vanuatu*









Efate, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Efate, Vanuatu*









Efate, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Vila, Vanuatu*









Port Vila, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*









Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk Island*









Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auckland, New Zealand*









Auckland, New Zealand by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabaul, Papua New Guinea*









Rabaul, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:4:07_45.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:4:07_42.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:4:07_41.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namua Island, Samoa*









Namua Island, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:4:07_40.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namua Island, Samoa*









Namua Island, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:3:07_24.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, The Kingdom of Tonga*









Fafa Island, The Kingdom of Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_7.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pangaimotu Island, Tonga*









Pangaimotu Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa*









6:2:07_45.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa*









6:2:07_38.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, Tonga*









Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa*









6:2:07_37.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kingdom of Tonga*









The Kingdom of Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa*









6:2:07_34.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalomanu Beach, Samoa*









Lalomanu Beach, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_33.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalomanu Beach, Samoa*









Lalomanu Beach, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nu'utele Island, Samoa*









Nu'utele Island, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_32.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_31.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_30.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:2:07_14.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tongatapu Island, Tonga*









Tongatapu Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









[/url]6:2:07_12.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:1:07_2.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Devonport, New Zealand*









Devonport, New Zealand by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namua Island, Samoa*









Namua Island, Samoa by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:1:07.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tutuila, American Samoa*









6:13:07_3.jpg by glemley8, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, Tonga*









Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, Tonga*









Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, Tonga*









Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ha'amonga "South Pacific Stonehenge" in Tonga*









Ha'amonga "South Pacific Stonehenge" in Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pangaimotu Island, Tonga*









Pangaimotu Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa Namua Island*









Samoa Namua Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namua Island, Samoa*









Samoa, Namua Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tonga, Ha'atafu Beach - Tongatapu Island*









Tonga, Ha'atafu Beach - Tongatapu Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa, Lalomanu Beach - Upolu Island*









Samoa, Lalomanu Beach - Upolu Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa, Lalomanu Beach - Upolu Island*









Samoa, Lalomanu Beach - Upolu Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoa, Upolu Island*









Samoa, Upolu Island by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secluded beach on Ofu Island, National Park of American Samoa*









Secluded beach on Ofu Island, National Park of American Samoa by U.S. Department of the Interior, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalomanu Beach - Samoa*









Lalomanu Beach - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samoan Beach Fale - Samoa*









Samoan Beach Fale - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turqoise sea at Lusia's Lagoon Chalets on Savaii Island - Samoa*









Turqoise sea at Lusia's Lagoon Chalets on Savaii Island - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flag Raising March - Samoa*









Flag Raising March - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malietoa Memorial, at Le Fatuosofia - Samoa*









Malietoa Memorial, at Le Fatuosofia - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namu'a Island - Samoa*









Namu'a Island - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apia Harbour - Samoa*









Apia Harbour - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Papapapaitai Falls on the Cross Island Road - Samoa*









Papapapaitai Falls on the Cross Island Road - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lano Beach, Savaii Island - Samoa*









Lano Beach, Savaii Island - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alofaaga Blow Holes at Taga Village - Samoa*









Alofaaga Blow Holes at Taga Village - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*State of the Art Acquatic Center - Samoa*









State of the Art Acquatic Center - Samoa by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Sea Island Retreat - Fiji*









South Sea Island Retreat - Fiji by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yasawa Islands - Fiji*









Yasawa Islands - Fiji by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bayside Resort - Fiji*









Bayside Resort - Fiji by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beachfront Bures - Fiji*









Beachfront Bures - Fiji by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yasawa Getaway - Fiji*









Yasawa Getaway - Fiji by ...your local connection, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji - Mana Island*









Fiji - Mana Island 037 by Karl Muller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji - Mana Island*









Fiji - Mana Island 044 by Karl Muller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









I cracked open this coconut, and ate it. by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island (Monu Island) in Fiji*









"Honeymoon" Island (Monu Island) in Fiji by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bure on Tokoriki Islands*









Bure on Tokoriki Islands by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









DSC05013 by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cool blue waters of Fiji*









Cool blue waters of Fiji by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Tokoriki Resort by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nani, Fiji, Mainland, Via Chopper*









Nani, Fiji, Mainland, Via Chopper by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









DSC05226 by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Chopper ride by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Tokoriki Resort Pool by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Tokoriki private dining area by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Local Fijians fishing*









Local Fijians fishing by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fijian Islands*









Fijian Islands by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beached, Fiji Islands*









Beached, Fiji Islands by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









DSC04799 by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crystal blue waters, Fiji*









Crystal blue waters, Fiji by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









I'm holding up the tree by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









I'm holding up the tree by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokoriki Island, Fiji*









Tokoriki Island by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palm Tree on quiet Tokoriki Island, Fiji, South Pacific*









Palm Tree on quiet Tokoriki Island, Fiji, South Pacific by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach Bure, Tokoriki Island*









Beach Bure, Tokoriki Island by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outdoor Shower at Tokroki Island*









Outdoor Shower at Tokroki Island by Jeremiah Owyang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cook Islands*









Wedding - Te Manava Luxury Villas & Spa by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Island Princess Ceremony*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Island Princess Ceremony by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Rarotonga*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Rarotonga by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Starfish*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Starfish by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beach Hut*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beach Hut by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Muri and her Motu's*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Muri and her Motu's by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Garden Villas*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Garden Villas by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Vaka*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Vaka by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Motu Aerial*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Motu Aerial by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront Dining*









30. Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront Dining (2) by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Aerial*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Aerial by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Garden*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Garden by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront dining*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront dining by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachhut*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachhut by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront Suite*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront Suite by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga *









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Poolside by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Kayak lagoon*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Kayak lagoon by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront dining night*









Pacific Resort Rarotonga - Beachfront dining night by Pacific Resort - Cook Islands, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiloe, Chile*


Fiordo de Castro - Isla Grande de Chiloe (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcan Yasur. Tanna. Vanuatu*









Bouche B by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noumea, New Caledonia*









Quiet weekday by gérard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Endu Ambrym Vanuatu.*









La récompense. by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu*









Post Cyclone views - Epi by Jim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcan d'Ambrym. Point de vue sur le cratère du Bembow depuis le camp de base Ouest. Vuanatu*









Aventure is starting by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalinda, île d'Ambrym. Vanuatu*









Sunrise sur Lalinda by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambrym. Vanuatu*









A la frontière de l'irréel by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Caledonia*









Sans titre by Rémail Pépito, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jupiter, New Caledonia*









Jupiter by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baie de Toro. Nouvelle-Calédonie.*









NightCall by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baie de Prony, Province sud. Nouvelle-Calédonie*









Forêt de fer by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*volcan d'Ambrym au Vanuatu.*









Lac de lave by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port moselle *
Sunset au port moselle. Nouméa. Nouvelle-Calédonie









Port moselle by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagon sud, Nouméa. Nouvelle-Calédonie.*









Ever Prosperity by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le volcan d'Ambrym. Vanuatu*









Chronique d'un volcan tourmenté by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nouvelle-Calédonie.*









Sans titre by Rémail Pépito, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chute de la madeleine. Nouvelle-Calédonie*









La madeleine by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chute de la madeleine, New Caledonia*









Chute de la madeleine by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset baie de kuto, New Caledonia*









Sunset baie de kuto by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camp de base dans la caldeira d'Ambrym. New Caledonia*









Ambrym spirit by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Géant des mer: la baleine à bosse. N. Caledonie*









Ariane by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset au rocher à la voile à Nouméa en Nouvelle Calédonie.*









Lueur d'entre deux by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* New Caledonia*









Rivière de cendre by arno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall. Efate Is.Vanuatu*









Waterfall. Efate Is.Vanuatu by valdiko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hole. Espiritu Santo Is. Vanuatu*









Blue hole. Espiritu Santo Is. Vanuatu by valdiko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eruption of Mt Yasour, Tana island, Vanuatu*









Eruption of Mt Yasour, Tana island, Vanuatu by valdiko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset*









Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Guam Aerial Photo at Sunset from West*









Southern Guam Aerial Photo at Sunset from West by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coco's Island Guam Pier at Sunset*









Coco's Island Guam Pier at Sunset by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coco's Island Guam at Sunset*









Coco's Island Guam at Sunset by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Guam Aerial Photo at Sunset from West, Mountains, Jungle*









Southern Guam Aerial Photo at Sunset from West, Mountains, Jungle by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timon Bay Hotels from Guam Airport*









Timon Bay Hotels from Guam Airport by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two Lover's Point, Guam*









Two Lover's Point, Guam by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westin and Hotel Nikko Tumon Bay Guam from Aerial*









Westin and Hotel Nikko Tumon Bay Guam from Aerial by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westin Hotel, Tumon Bay, Guam*









Westin Hotel, Tumon Bay, Guam by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam Hilton on Tumon Bay and Adjacent Ypao Beach on Left*









Guam Hilton on Tumon Bay and Adjacent Ypao Beach on Left by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset with Marina*









Aerial photo of Hagatna, (Agana) Guam at Sunset with Marina by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Bridge at Umatac, Guam*









London Bridge at Umatac, Guam by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of London Bridge at Umatac, Guam, and Umatac Bay*









Aerial view of London Bridge at Umatac, Guam, and Umatac Bay by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wide Angle Aerial of Umatac Bay and Bridge in Guam at Sunset*









Wide Angle Aerial of Umatac Bay and Bridge in Guam at Sunset by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umatic Bay and San Dionisio Church At Sunset from Above, Guam*









Umatic Bay and San Dionisio Church At Sunset from Above, Guam by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coco's Island Guam at Sunset Vertical*









Coco's Island Guam at Sunset Vertical by bloodyeyeballs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

Walkway to Paradise, Tiputa, Rangiroa, French Polynesia by Aris ragil Putra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

Rangiroa, French Polynesia by radam_50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

Rangiroa, French Polynesia by radam_50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

Rangiroa - Polinésia Francesa, 2006 by André Motta de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

*Road around Rangiroa*
The Road Around Rangiroa by Smith Duane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

0329 Rangiroa-011 by Jeff Tung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangiroa atoll, French Polynesia*

*Tiputa pass*
Tiputa Pass, Rangiroa by GEAUXtiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

Fakarava Atoll in the Tuamotu Archipelago by Lorenzo Verardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

*Palm island*
Palm Island by George Leonov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

Bungalows on the Reef by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

Belle salle à manger by Decap Pascale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

*Tetamanu pass*
Tetamanu Pass in Fakarava by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fakarava atoll, French Polynesia*

*Tetamanu pass*
Tetamanu Pass in Fakarava by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seafront in Buma village, Malaita Province - Solomon *









Seafront in Buma village, Malaita Province - Solomon Islands: Virtual reality version in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Homes in Oibola village in Solomon Islands*









Homes in Oibola village in Solomon Islands - virtual reality view in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buma Village on Malaita Province, Solomon Islands *









Buma Village on Malaita Province, Solomon Islands - virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stroll Along the Seawall in Suva - virtual reality tour in description*









Stroll Along the Seawall in Suva - virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Surreal Suva *









Surreal Suva Sunset Stroll - virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Stone Cross - higher resolution virtual tour of Old Suva Cemetery in description*









The Stone Cross - higher resolution virtual tour of Old Suva Cemetery in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*west of Suva in Fiji. *









Riding the Rising Tide by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden crinoid*









Golden crinoid by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Funafuti Main Wharf *









Funafuti Main Wharf - virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Free Church of Tonga :: 1885*









Free Church of Tonga :: 1885 - the virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King Solomon's Pool *









King Solomon's Pool - Virtual reality view in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Fiji *









Arts Village and pond in Pacific Harbor, Fiji - the multimedia virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiribati *









Abaiang atoll on the lagoon side in Kiribati - take a virtual reality tour of the island in the description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Nukualofa harbor in Tonga *









Walk on the small boat jetty in the Nukualofa harbor in Tonga - virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suva's Government Building *









Suva's Government Building - historical virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dive Wananavu *









Flurry- virtual tour of Dive Wananavu in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abaiang atoll, Kiribati*









Abaiang atoll, Kiribati by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abaiang atoll, Kiribati*









Abaiang atoll, Kiribati by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiribati *









Lagoon side on Abaiang atoll in Kiribati - take a virtual tour of the atoll in the description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiribati *









Trouble in Paradise by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoon side in Abaiang, Kiribati*









Lagoon side in Abaiang, Kiribati by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suva, Division centrale, Fidji*









Today's awesome marina sky after our daughter-dad-dive by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Memorial in Apia, Samoa*









Clock Tower WWI Memorial in Apia, Samoa - multimedia virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asau Bay, Samoa *









Take a stroll along Asau Bay, Samoa in the virtual reality tour in the description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bull shark on the prowl*









Bull shark on the prowl by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giant puffer*









Giant puffer by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorgonian fan on the reef, Suva*









Gorgonian fan on the reef by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Thurston Gardens Great & Small- virtual reality tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fidji*









Leaving Kadavu island - multimedia virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beqa Shark Dive, Fidji*









Beqa Shark Dive by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking north from the bridge between Koror and Babeldaob islands in Palau*









Looking north from the bridge between Koror and Babeldaob islands in Palau by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kingdom of Tonga*









The seawall outside of Nuku'alofa, Kingdom of Tonga - virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snorkeling on the Coral Coast*









Snorkeling on the Coral Coast by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Harbour Arts Village*









Pacific Harbour Arts Village by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Covered bridge on Arts Village pond*









Covered bridge on Arts Village pond by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The floating dock across from Mosquito island in Lami - virtual reality view in description*









The floating dock across from Mosquito island in Lami - virtual reality view in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tongatapu beach - Tonga*









Tongatapu beach - Tonga by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outrigger off of Tongatapu, Kingdom of Tonga*









Outrigger off of Tongatapu, Kingdom of Tonga by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swim together*









Swim together by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Naigani Fish Confetti- Dive Naigani virtual tour in description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auala Beach on Savai'i, Samoa*









Auala Beach on Savai'i, Samoa - Go to the virtual reality view in the description by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The dive chariot awaits... by Nick Hobgood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palau Pacific Resort at Night*









Palau Pacific Resort at Night #1 by Thomas Wasserberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palau Pacific Resort*









Palau Pacific Resort #4 by Thomas Wasserberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Impression from Maui's coast by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


View from the summit of Haleakala volcano by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


View from the Haleakala volcano by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


View from the Haleakala volcano by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Mountain Range on Oahu by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


View into the Waimeo Canyon by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Helicopterflight over Kauai by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Impression from Helleville by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Nosy Tanikely island by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Nosy Komba Island by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Sandy beach at the Royal Beach Hotel - Nosy Be Island by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Ankify Beach - North Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sava, Madagascar*


Tsingy Rouge - Red Tsingys in North Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Colonial Architecture - Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Colonial Architecture - Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Boats on the beach - Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Mosque in Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Church in Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menabe, Madagascar*


Baobabs Somewhere in South West Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Bay at Diego Suarez by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Anosy, Madagascar*


Tolagnaro Bay - Fort Dauphin by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Anosy, Madagascar*


Tolagnaro Bay - Fort Dauphin by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Anosy, Madagascar*


Old cannon - Tolanaro Bay - Fort Dauphin by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atsimo-Andrefana, Madagascar*


Baobabs Somewhere in South West Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Anosy, Madagascar*


Tolagnaro Bay - Fort Dauphin by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Boeny, Madagascar*


The Little Tsingys of Bemaraha by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atsimo-Andrefana, Madagascar*


Avenue of the Baobabs by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menabe, Madagascar*


Avenue of the Baobabs by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Analamanga, Madagascar*


View from the Upper City of Tana by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Analamanga, Madagascar*


View from Tana's Upper City by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Analamanga, Madagascar*


President's Palace - Antananrivo by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Analamanga, Madagascar*


The Rova of Tana by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Analamanga, Madagascar*


Palace of the Prime Minister - in the neighborhood of the Rova complex - Tana by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


The interior of Kauai by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Callao, Peru*


Islas San Lorenzo y El Frontón by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Isla Anacapa, Channel Islands - Copy by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tinakula, Solomon Islands*









Tinakula, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Ana, Solomon Islands*









Santa Ana, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Islands, Solomon Islands*









Santa Cruz Islands, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands*









Marovo Lagoon, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*US Navy and the Royal Solomon Island Police Force.*









Op RENDER SAFE 2013 by Canadian Joint Operations Command / Commandement des opérations interarmées du Canada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halavo Villager in his canoe to assist taking a line ashore. Salomon*









IMG_3198 Halavo villager by Jenny Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centre, Salomon*









Sans titre by Penny Goldfinch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*High School, Halavo, Ngella (Florida) Island, Solomon Islands.*









IMG_3228 Halavo High School by Jenny Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centre, Salomon*









Sans titre by Penny Goldfinch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solomon Islands*









071 Honiara from the Memorial by Josie Rutovitz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Farmers harvesting rice in the land of the volcanoes, Indonesia*









Farmers harvesting rice in the land of the volcanoes by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enless stretch of beach, Lombok, Indonesia*









Enless stretch of beach, Lombok by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outrigger fishing boat on a beach, Indonesia*









Outrigger fishing boat on a beach by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Setting off into the surf from Gili, Indonesia*









Setting off into the surf from Gili by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Indonesia*









Fishing boats by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gunung Rinjani beyond the rice paddies, Indonesia*









Gunung Rinjani beyond the rice paddies by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gunung Rinjani beyond the rice paddies, Indonesia*









Gunung Rinjani towering over rice terraces by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunnel at Taiwan's wild east coast*









Tunnel at Taiwan's wild east coast by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overhanging rocks, Taroko Gorge, Taiwan*









Overhanging rocks, Taroko Gorge by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xiulin Township, Comté de Hualien, Taïwan*









Bridge in the jungle - old highway bridge crossing a gorge by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lamai beach, Ko Samui, Thailand*









Lamai beach, Ko Samui by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lamai beach, Ko Samui, Thailand*









White stretch of beach, Ko Samui by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of Kyushu's many waterfalls, Japan*









One of Kyushu's many waterfalls by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rowboat navigating Takachiho gorge, Japan*









Rowboat navigating Takachiho gorge by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Papeete, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Punaauia, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Papeete, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Bora Bora, French Polynesia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samoa*


Apia, Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samoa*


Apia, Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cook Islands*


Palmerston, Cook Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cook Islands*


Aitutaki, Cook Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*American Samoa*


Pago Pago, American Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*American Samoa*


Pago Pago, American Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*American Samoa*


Pago Pago, American Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*American Samoa*


Pago Pago, American Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Matavai Bay, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Bora Bora from Taha'a by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tiva, Taha'a by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Norfolk Island*


Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Norfolk Island*


Kingston, Norfolk Island by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Beach at Tsoilik Island - New Hanover by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Qalansiya Beach by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Rock at Nojad Beach by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Beach at Socotra by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Sanddunes at Irsil by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Socotra Dragon blood tree by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Socotra, Yemen*


Socotra -View from the Homhil Plateau to the coast by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Tavurvur Volcano in Rabaul - East New Britain - Papua New Guinea by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuril Islands, Russia*


Tyatya double volcano - Kunashir Island - Kuril Islands - Far East Russia by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Micronesia*









Palm trees shilouetted against dawn by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach, corals and palm trees - shoreline of Guam*









Beach, corals and palm trees - shoreline of Guam by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White sand beach near Ritidien point, Guam*









White sand beach near Ritidien point by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Micronesia*









Inviting hammock at Cocos beach by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley cutting to the coast, Guam*









Valley cutting to the coast, Guam by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cannons of an old Spanish fort on Guam*









Cannons of an old Spanish fort on Guam by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset atmosphere on Hawaiis west shore*









Sunset atmosphere on Hawaiis west shore by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cliffs of North Kohala, Hawaii*









Cliffs of North Kohala by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Endless valleys of Kohala, Hawaii*









Endless valleys of Kohala by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking down into stunning Waipio valley, Hawaii*









Looking down into stunning Waipio valley by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheer cliffs of Oahu's eastern coast, Hawaii*









Sheer cliffs of Oahu's eastern coast by Raphael Bick, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Hikueru, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Pukarua, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Pukarua, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tautira, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Papeete, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Tautira, Tahiti by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Leaving Tahiti . . . by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Takapoto, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Takapoto, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Takapoto, Tuamotu Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Mangareva, Gambier Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Mangareva, Gambier Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Easter Island, Chile by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Rabaul, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Rabaul, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Sepik River, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Madang, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Tufi, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Samarai, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Samarai, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Papua New Guinea*


Samarai, Papua New Guinea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Henderson, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Ducie, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


Isle of Pines, New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solomon Islands*


Nggela, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vanuatu*


Espiritu Santo, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vanuatu*


Espiritu Santo Island, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vanuatu*


Espiritu Santo, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moroni, Comoros*


Cartes géocomores MAB Elhad by Elhad ABDEREMANE BOINA FOUMOU, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moroni, Comoros*


MAB_0006 by Elhad ABDEREMANE BOINA FOUMOU, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moroni, Comoros*


Sites touristiques du nord by Elhad ABDEREMANE BOINA FOUMOU, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bungalows overwater en Bora Bora*









Bungalows overwater en Bora Bora by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Micro Beach, Saipan, Micronesia*









Micro Beach, Saipan, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista aérea de Tahaa *
©Tahiti Tourisme









Vista aérea de Tahaa by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cetti Bay Overlook, Guam, Micronesia*









Cetti Bay Overlook, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tortuga *
Tortuga en la laguna de Rangiroa, en el archipiélago de Tuamotu









Tortuga by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Tumon Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bungalows overwater en Bora Bora*









Bungalows overwater en Bora Bora by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia*









Ritidian Beach, Guam, Micronesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snorkel en Fakarava*









Snorkel en Fakarava by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bahía de Cook*









La Bahía de Cook by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach, Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand*









Beach, Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small Island, near Krabi, Thailand*









Small Island, near Krabi, Thailand by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crucero en Rangiroa*









Crucero en Rangiroa by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand*









Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsurf en Tahiti y sus islas*









Windsurf en Tahiti y sus islas by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small Island, near Krabi, Thailand*









Small Island, near Krabi, Thailand by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navegar por Tahiti y sus islas*









Navegar por Tahiti y sus islas by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand*









Hong Island, near Krabi, Thailand by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour en 4x4 por el valle de Papenoo en Tahiti*









Tour en 4x4 por el valle de Papenoo en Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kitesurf en Bora Bora*









Kitesurf en Bora Bora by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Lagoon Beach, Fiji*









Blue Lagoon Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nacula Village, Fiji*









Nacula Village by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Archipiélago de las Marquesas a caballo*









Archipiélago de las Marquesas a caballo by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moorea Green Pearl Golf Club*









Moorea Green Pearl Golf Club 5 by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bungalows en Tikehau Pearl Beach*









Bungalows en Tikehau Pearl Beach by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Actividades acuáticas en Tahiti*









Actividades acuáticas en Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ola de Teahupoo en el Capeonato Mundial de Surf*









Ola de Teahupoo en el Capeonato Mundial de Surf by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botaira Beach, Fiji*









Botaira Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waya Island detail, Fiji*









Waya Island detail by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beachcomber Island, Fiji*









Beachcomber Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach of Drawaqa Island, Fiji*









Beach of Drawaqa Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of a Sleeping Giant, Fiji*









Garden of a Sleeping Giant by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Costa de Teahupoo*









Costa de Teahupoo by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piragüismo en Tahiti*









Piragüismo en Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Excursión en helicóptero por Tahiti*









Excursión en helicóptero por Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nadi Hot Springs, Fiji*









Nadi Hot Springs by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of the Sleeping Giant, Fiji*









Garden of the Sleeping Giant by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aroa Beach, Tahiti*









Aroa Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Diving center en Fakarava*









Diving center en Fakarava by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Te Vara Nui Village Cultural Show, Tahiti*









Te Vara Nui Village Cultural Show by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buceo en Fakarava*









Buceo en Fakarava by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pareja en el Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort & Spa*









Pareja en el Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort & Spa by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pareja en una tumbona en Tahiti*









Pareja en una tumbona en Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pareja en su bungalow en Tahiti*









Pareja en su bungalow en Tahiti by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pareja en la Pension Rohotu Fare Lodge*









Pareja en la Pension Rohotu Fare Lodge by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rutaki Beach*









Rutaki Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wigmores Waterfall, Rarotonga*









Wigmores Waterfall by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cook Islands Christian Church, Avarua*









Cook Islands Christian Church, Avarua by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Akaiami Island*









Akaiami Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avarua, Rarotonga, Cook Islands*









One Foot Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tahiti*









Interactuar con mantas raya by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tahiti*









Ballena saltando by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolphin Center en Moorea*









Dolphin Center en Moorea by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Meridien Bora Bora*









Niños jugando con una tortuga en Le Meridien Bora Bora by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bora Bora y yate Tia Moana*









Bora Bora y yate Tia Moana by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moturakao Island*









Moturakao Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honeymoon Island, Ccook Islands*









Honeymoon Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One Foot Island, Cook Islands*









One Foot Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catamarán Tahiti Yacht Charter en Rangiroa*









Catamarán Tahiti Yacht Charter en Rangiroa by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One Foot Island, Cook Islands*









One Foot Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista del Nomade Yachting 
©Bora Bora Cruises*









Vista del Nomade Yachting by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Akaima Island*









Akaima Island by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sofitel Bora Bora Motu*









Sofitel Bora Bora Motu by Tahiti Tourisme España, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temae Beach, Franch Polynesia*









Temae Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temae Beach, Franch Polynesia*









Temae Beach by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cradle Mountain Tasmania*









Cradle Mountain Tasmania by John White, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Tasmania*









Beautiful Tasmania (13.000+ views) by Stefan Heinrich, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Oakleigh morning, Tasmania*









Mt Oakleigh morning by Dylan Toh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opunohu & Cooks Bay, Polynesia*









Opunohu & Cooks Bay by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moorea mountains, polynesia*









Moorea mountains by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









IMG_6674 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanguisson Beach*









04-04-2008 Tanguisson Beach by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the East, Guam*









04-02-2008 Sunset at the East by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the East, Guam*









03-02-2008 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-04-2008 One Calm Day by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-17-2008 Fenced Paradise by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-16-2008 Kites for Wishes 2008 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-16-2008 Kites for Wishes 2008 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-08-2008 Westin Day by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









IMG_4714 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam's East Coast*









03-04-2008 Guam's East Coast by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cap Malheureux, Mauritius:*

Cap Malheureux by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cook Islands*









beach by Cuba Gallery, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-05-2008 by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam Island*









03-04-2008 Monstrous Cloud by Work by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tagachang, Guam*









03-04-2008 Tagachang by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam*









03-02-2008 Nikko on the Bay by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scenic Guam*









02-28-2008 Scenic Guam by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam Landscape*









03-30-2007 Guam Landscape by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*JAL Resocha Lift Off, Guam*









03-20-2007 JAL Resocha Lift Off by Mark Rivera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palau rock islands from above*









Palau rock islands from above by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of Japan's 100 famous sceneries, Kabira Bay, Ishigaki Island*









One of Japan's 100 famous sceneries, Kabira Bay, Ishigaki Island by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kabira Bay Beach*









Kabira Bay, one of Japan's 100 famous views by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impenetrable beauty, rock islands, Palau*









Impenetrable beauty, rock islands, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical paradise islands aerial, Palau, Micronesia*









Tropical paradise islands aerial, Palau, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of protected rock islands, Palau*









Aerial view of protected rock islands, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koror-Babeldaob Bridge from above, Palau*









Koror-Babeldaob Bridge from above, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Palau*









Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying towards Palau 70 islands, Micronesia*









Flying towards Palau 70 islands, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock islands from above, Palau*









Rock islands from above, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palau main islands from above *
Helicopter flight over Palau, Micronesia









Palau main islands from above by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Exploring rock island lagoons by kayak, Palau*









Exploring rock island lagoons by kayak, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical lagoon kayaking around rock islands, Palau*









Tropical lagoon kayaking around rock islands, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Half sunken shipwreck, Palau*









Half sunken shipwreck, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traditional Micronesian style houses*









Traditional Micronesian style houses by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock island lagoon, Palau*









Rock island lagoon, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying low (with turbulence) towards 70 Islands, Palau*









Flying low (with turbulence) towards 70 Islands, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikko Bay, Palau*









Going to explore the White Wall cave, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoon kayaking, Nikko Bay, Palau*









Lagoon kayaking, Nikko Bay, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sunken plane wreck from WWII, Palau (Aichi E13A Seaplane, "Jake") by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entry-forbidden conservation islands, Palau 70 Islands, Micronesia*









Entry-forbidden conservation islands, Palau 70 Islands, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secret cave where warplanes were garaged for refueling during WWII, Palau*









Secret cave where warplanes were garaged for refueling during WWII, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock island lagoon kayaking, Palau, Micronesia*









Rock island lagoon kayaking, Palau, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helicopter flight over Palau rock islands*









Paradise accessible only for birds and helicopters by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secret mangrove lagoon, Palau, Micronesia*









Secret mangrove lagoon, Palau, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snorkeling in the realm of saltwater crocodiles*









Snorkeling in the realm of saltwater crocodiles by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paddling through tropical rock islands of Palau*









Paddling through tropical rock islands of Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Micronesia*









Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Micronesia by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock island lagoon and tropical blue water from above, Palau*









Rock island lagoon and tropical blue water from above, Palau by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arakabesang Island and hotel beach from above *
Palau









Arakabesang Island and hotel beach from above by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying over Palau's rock islands with blue channel water*









Flying over Palau's rock islands with blue channel water by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Chinen, Okinawa Main Island, Japan*









Inviting coral sand cay on a summery day in January, Southern Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wala Island - Vanuatu*









Wala Island - Vanuatu by Carlos Silvestre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mounu Island Tonga*









Mounu Island Tonga 092 by Rebecca Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mystery Island - Vanuatu*









Mystery Island - Vanuatu by Roderick Eime, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isolated beach, Tanna Island, Vanuatu*









Isolated beach, Tanna Island, Vanuatu by carawah, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Yasur, Active Volcano - Tanna Island Vanuatu*









Mount Yasur, Active Volcano - Tanna Island Vanuatu by Alex Wain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanuatu*









Vanuatu 14-11 by Constance, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*near Panas village, Pentecost Island, Vanuatu.*









lone isla by Tom Perry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iririki, Vanuatu*









Iririki, Vanuatu by Phillip Capper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iririki Island*









Iririki Island by Steve Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iririki Island, Vanuatu*









Iririki Island by Steve Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novotel Bora Bora Beach Resort.*









Novotel Bora Bora Beach Resort. by Roderick Eime, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novotel Bora Bora Beach Resort.*









Novotel Bora Bora Beach Resort. by Roderick Eime, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pangaimotu Island, Tonga*









Pangaimotu Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nuku Island, Vava'u, Tonga*









Nuku Island, Tonga's nicest by Stefan Heinrich, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mounu Island, Tonga*









Mounu Island, Tonga by Paul Wienerroither, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fafa Island, Tonga*









Fafa Island, Tonga by Adam Pflum Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another photo from Kolovai beach in Tonga, Tongatapu island.*









Tonga Time by San-Tus | Pixelarium.cz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is a small island off the coast of Tonga.*









Fa'fa Island by Marie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fa'fa Island, Tonga*









Fa'fa Island by Marie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Pacific*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/light...jy-a1qyyU-a1qvgm-a1qBAE-6W22qT-6W22E4-8p5HTd/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Lagoon, Fiji*









Blue Lagoon by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Nacula, Fiji*









Sunrise in Nacula by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Beach, Fiji*









Long Beach by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leleuvia ´s Morning, Fiji*









Leleuvia ´s Morning by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waya, Fiji*









Waya by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palm of Leleuvia, Fiji*









Palm of Leleuvia by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors of The Sea, Fiji*









Colors of The Sea by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nacula, Fiji*









Nacula by Tomáš Pfeifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beqa Lagoon, Fiji*









Beqa Lagoon, Fiji by Marc Arnoud Rogier van der Wiel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji Boat Landing *
Beautiful beach boat landing in the Island of Yaqueta









Fiji Boat Landing by NPhotographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botaira Resort, Yasawa Islands, Fiji*









Fiji!!! (15.000+ views!) by Stefan Heinrich, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coral Sunshine - Mount Mutiny, Fiji*









Coral Sunshine - Mount Mutiny, Fiji by Jim Patterson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the tropical island of Fiji*









Fiji Sunset by Warren Harrison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wananavu Beach Resort, Fiji, Melanesia*









Wananavu Beach Resort, Fiji, Melanesia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volivoli beach resort, Fiji, Melanisia*









Volivoli beach resort, Fiji, Melanisia by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taveuni Island Resort, Fiji*









Taveuni Island Resort, Fiji by Fred Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Coin de Mire, Mauritius:*
Coin de Mire by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Peter Moore, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early evening at the marina in Apia, Upolu, Samoa*









Safe haven by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Ocean Road, Australia*









Great Ocean Road 260 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tasmania Bay of Fire*









Tasmania Bay of Fire 272 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sogi is part of Apia, capital of Samoa, South Pacific*









A stroll at Sogi by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the island of Upolu, Samoa, South Pacific*









Sopoaga Waterfall by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rural scene on the island of Upolu, Samoa, South Pacific*









Talofa, Samoa! by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the island of Upolu, Samoa, South Pacific*









On the Cross Island Road by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tasmania Bay of Fire *









Tasmania Bay of Fire 254 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*QLD Fraser Island, Australia*









QLD Fraser Island 151 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scene at Piula cave pool near Lufilufi, Upolu, Samoa*









Time for daydreaming by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island consists of a volcanic tuff ring situated 1.3 km off the eastern end of Upolu island, Samoa*









Nu'utele Island by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the eve of the long boat race in Apia, Upolu, Samoa, South Pacific*









Apia Bay at blue hour by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Apia Bay, island of Upolu, Samoa, South Pacific*









Good night, Samoa by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fale near Siufaga, island of Savai'i, Samoa, South Pacific*









Shade by Jay Look, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*QLD Fraser Beach (Australia)*









QLD Fraser Beach 208 by Martin Panzer, sur Flickr


----------



## tezha_saputra (Apr 27, 2012)

*mentawai islands of west sumatra, indonesia*









*sikuai island(mentawai islands) indonesia..*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Boat, Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Hot Beach Water, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Hot Beach Water, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Forgotten Highway, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Zealand*


Bay Of Island, New Zealand by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Flower, Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Cathedrale Rock National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Waves of Mariveles*
Sisiman Bay, Mariveles, Bataan, Philippines


Waves of Mariveles by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mauritius (Quatre Cocos, Ambre):*

Quatre Cocos near Ambre by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Le Morne, Mauritius:*

Le Morne from south coast by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Mauritius


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seychelles*


Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seychelles*


Seychelles beach... by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seychelles*


Beach in Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pool at the St. Regis Princeville, Hawaii.*









Pool at the St. Regis Princeville by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A rainbow over Hanalei Bay from our room at the St. Regis Princeville, Hawaii.*









Hanalei Rainbow by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunnels Beach, Kauai. Hawaii*









Tunnels Beach, Kauai by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the Hanalei Pier, Kauai, Hawaii.*









Sunset at Hanalei Pier by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Regis Princeville Beach. Hawaii*









St. Regis Princeville Beach by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ke'e Beach from the start of the Kalalau Trail, Hawaii*









Ke'e Beach by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalalau Trail - Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kalalau Trail - Kauai by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalalau Trail - Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kalalau Trail - Kauai by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An outrigger canoe on the beach at Hanalei Bay Beach, Hawaii.*









Hanalei Outrigger by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanalei Valley, Hawaii.*









Hanalei Valley by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanalei Valley, Hawaii.*









Hanalei Valley by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Aerial, Hawaii.*









Hanalei Bay Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauai by Helicopter, Hawaii.*









Kauai by Helicopter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauai by Helicopter, Hawaii.*









Kauai by Helicopter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Aerial, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Aerial, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Valley, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Valley by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Aerial, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Aerial, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Na Pali Coast, Kauai shot from a helicopter. Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Na Pali Coast, Kauai shot from a helicopter. Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Aerial by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island of Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai by Helicopter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island of Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai by Helicopter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island of Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai By Helicopter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauai Forest, Hawaii.*









Kauai Forests by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The waterfalls, Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai By Copter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurassic Valleys, Kauai, Hawaii.*









Jurassic Valleys by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurassic Valleys, Kauai, Hawaii.*









Jurassic Valley by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurassic Falls, Kauai, Hawaii.*









Jurassic Falls by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island of Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai by Copter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The island of Kauai, Hawaii.*









Kauai By Copter by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauai Waterfalls, Hawaii.*









Kauai Waterfalls by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Hawaii.*









Marriott Kauai Beach Club by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Na Pali Coast Dolphins, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast Dolphins by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Na Pali Coast in Kauai, Hawaii.*









Na Pali Coast by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahaulepu Beach, Hawaii.*









Mahaulepu Beach by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Koloa Sugar Mill, Hawaii.*









Old Koloa Sugar Mill by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club By Drone, Hawaii.*









Marriott Kauai Beach Club By Drone by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club Pool*









Marriott Kauai Beach Club Pool by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polihale Beach, Hawaii.*









Polihale Beach by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii *









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Dirt Waterfall, Hawaii.*









Red Dirt Waterfall by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polihale by Drone, Hawaii.*









Polihale by Drone by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalalau, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii *









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii *









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koali, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koali, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koali, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koali, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koali, Hawaii*









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii *









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii *









Sans titre by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Mount Bromo*









Sunrise at Mount Bromo by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wayil Beach Panorama (Indonesia)*









Wayil Beach Panorama by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wayil Beach Panorama (Indonesia)*









Wayil Beach Panorama by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penemu Islands*









Penemu Islands by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raja Ampat Reef (Indonesia)*









Raja Ampat Reef by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penemu Islands*









Penemu Islands by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raja Ampat Reef (Indonesia)*









Schooling Jacks by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Wayil area off Misool in southern Raja Ampat *









Paradise Above & Below the Waves by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penemu Islands*









Penemu Islands by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penemu Islands*









Penemu Islands by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raja Ampat Reef Panorama (Indonsia)*









Raja Ampat Reef Panorama by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Wayil area off Misool in southern Raja Ampat (Indonesia)*









Paradise Above & Below the Waves by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wayil Lagoon*









Wayil Lagoon by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raja Ampat Reef Panorama (Indonsia)*









Anemone Shrimp and Clownfish by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dewi Nusantara approach*









Dewi Nusantara approach by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yanggelo Mangrove Ridge*









Yanggelo Mangrove Ridge by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raja Ampat (Indonesia)*









Schooling Jacks by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bora Bora Sunset, French Polynesia.*









Bora Bora Sunset by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful day in Hanalei, Kauai. Hawaii.*









Clear Day at Hanalei Bay by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waianapanapa State Park - Maui, Hawaii*









Waianapanapa State Park - Maui by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seven Sacred Pools of Hana - O'heo Gulch, Maui, Hawaii*









Seven Sacred Pools of Hana - O'heo Gulch, Maui by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waianapanapa State Park - Maui, Hawaii*









Waianapanapa State Park - Maui by Michael Rubenstein, sur Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Galapagos Island

Puerto Ayora, El Chalto, Santa Cruz Island, Galapagos Islands, Flamingo Cruise Day 5 by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Seychelles - La Digue island with Praslin in distance by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Reunion:

Reunion: Piton Maȉdo by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Mauritius:

Mauritius: Seven Coloured Earth near the village of Chamarel by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

